# Maxspect R420R 160w 8000k



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

That you quoted is from a reef setup and I know the exact forum and thread it came from. That fixture is mainly used on reef tanks. I doubt many will have experience with that light on a Planted tank. 

With that said, you need to tailor it to your viewing experience. That has a late evening viewing time. So set it to 8 hrs around your max viewing time and don't run the moonlights longer than 2 hours past your daylights.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Can you figure it for me ? 

Something like this? It my first programming light. I replace an aquaticlife T5H0 30"

Thank



> 20h to 12h 0%-0%
> 12h to 13h 5%-20%
> 13h to 14h 20%-50%
> 14h to 16h 50%-80%
> ...


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

When do you want your maximum viewing time to be? You also don't need that many profiles like the reef tanks do. You could do something like this. Tailor it to your view time. 

9h to 12h 0%-75%
12h to 16h 75%-100%
16h to 19h 100%-0%

That will give you 75% lighting from 9 AM to 12 PM
Noon burst from 12 PM to 4 PM at 100%
Then ramp down from 4 PM to 7 PM from 100% to 0%

Again that is just a sample. It all depends on your viewing needs and you don't even have to run them dim. You could be able to go from 0%-100% from the time they come on to the time they go off but I wouldn't run it more than 8 hrs. You will just have to watch for signs of algae growth and tailor it from there. Maybe start small then work into it each week or two. That is just an example, nothing hard set in stone. That is similar to how I run my BMLs on my Apex.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm not at home the day, so i want to watch my aquascape after my business day.

So if i understand the channel A is the light and channel B is the moon ?

I want to start it around 2h-3h pm and close it 10-11h pm (8 hours)

14h to 15h 0%-50%
15h to 17h 0%-75%
17h to 21h 75%-100%
21h to 22h 100%-0%

Or it is the inverse ?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

160w led with no co2 injection is a risky way to go. could end up with algae soup. 

A store I know uses maxspect on a display tank, you might be able to ask some questions.

http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php/53886-UPDATE-19-12-13-EA-JoshScape-Collab


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Xenaph said:


> 14h to 15h 0%-50%
> 15h to 17h 0%-75%
> 17h to 21h 75%-100%
> 21h to 22h 100%-0%


Close, Your 15h to 17h would need to pick up where the first hour left off so instead of...

15h to 17h 0%-75%

it would be...

15h to 17h 50%-75%

Otherwise it will flash and ramp up from 0% all over again. 

Just keep in mind, you have no control over the ramp interval like you would with an Apex. So it will take the full 2 hrs to ramp from 50%-75% or the full hr to go from 0%-50% in the 14h to 15hr.


----------



## Bryk (Feb 26, 2013)

Let me know how it works for you, it looks good other than lacking 660 nm reds.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Dantrasy said:


> 160w led with no co2 injection is a risky way to go. could end up with algae soup.
> 
> A store I know uses maxspect on a display tank, you might be able to ask some questions.
> 
> http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php/53886-UPDATE-19-12-13-EA-JoshScape-Collab


I will have co2 injection in 2-3 months. Darkblade48 will ship me a dual stage regulator somewhere in January. 

I have an ADA aquasoil malaya. 

I already have algae in my tank, white filamentous (green outside).

I played with the ramp last night, and i think i understand. The store where i bought it is too away, i will try to send an email. I got a 100$ off on the ramp, so i bought it.

9-12h 0-75% percentage grow up with the time.

0% (its channel A (orange + white led) - 75% (Its channel B (blue led + white)

So this configuration will be better:

point 1: 22h-14h 0%-0%
point 2: 14h- 15h30 0%-50% or 50%-0%
point 3: 15h30-17h 50%-75% or 75%-50%
point 4: 17h-19h30 100%-100%
point 5: 19h30-21h 100%-0%
point 6: 21h-22h 0%-0%


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

I have this light as well as pwolfe on here. I have not added water yet, so I can't give you a finite answer. 

Check out pwolfe's thread http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=254538&highlight=

From his thread and a few over in the UK even with co2 you don't want to run 100% for more than a short burst or not at all. 

Take a look at the Par values in this chart. 


I could get a nice dry start while waiting for the CO2 to arrive.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

With the link,

I need to setup like this, at 26" deep he measuring 50-60 par at the substrate.

Need to change something ?

point 1: 22h-14h 0%-0%
point 2: 14h- 15h30 35%-5% 
point 3: 15h30-17h 70%-40% 
point 4: 17h-19h30 70%-5%
point 5: 19h30-21h 70%-0%
point 6: 21h-22h 0%-0%


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Xenaph said:


> Need to change something ?
> 
> point 1: 22h-14h 0%-0%
> point 2: 14h- 15h30 35%-5%
> ...


Look at all your % they are all over the board, they start high and go low and are all over the place.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Sorry i'm from quebec and english is not my primary language.

What you mean my % is all over the board ?

What do you change in this configuration ?

And how work the ventilation ? I never see the vent start all day! Is it normal ?a


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

This is what you have, look at where they are starting and where they are ending. 

point 2: 14h- 15h30 35%-5% 
point 3: 15h30-17h 70%-40% 
point 4: 17h-19h30 70%-5%
point 5: 19h30-21h 70%-0%

You're going high to low, hight to low and so on. It needs to build slowly and then work its way up then back down as the time goes on. Time is based on your viewing times. Look at the example I posted earlier for a guideline. I.E. if you have one period ending at for example 50% and you want the next cycle to step up to 75% then it would be something like this....

0%-50%
50%-75%

Notice how the next ramp up period starts where the last one ended. This will keep it seamless. You also have to keep in mind the ramp up interval will be across that entire period. So for example if you have a photo cycle that last 3 hrs and it goes from 50%-75% it will take that entire 3 hrs to ramp up. So you can't control the ramp interval. So to work around that you would just insert a new cycle between the two. Lets say you have a period like above and you want it to ramp to last only last 30 mins. You would do something like this....

14h-15h30 0%-50%
15h30-16h 50%-75%
16h-19h30 75%-75%

So what that does it creates a 30 min ramp up cycle instead of 3 hr ramp up cycle. So it will go from 0%-50%, then at the set time, ramp up from 50%-75% for 30 mins, then hold at 75% for 3 hrs. Now this is just an example. You will need to tailor it to the times you want. Use this example and the one I posted earlier as a guideline.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

point 1: 22h-14h 0%-0%
point 2: 14h- 15h30 35%-0% 
point 3: 15h30-17h 50%-30% 
point 4: 17h30h-20h 70%-40%
point 5: 20h-21h 70%-0%
point 6: 21h-22h 0%-0%

Better ?


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Let me help you out, try this....

point 1: 14h- 15h30 0%-35% 
point 2: 15h30-17h 35%-50% 
point 3: 17h30h-20h 50%-70%
point 4: 20h-21h 70%-0%

Look at the difference between yours and mine. I just took yours and fixed the %. You still had them backwards as far as the % goes. They were going for High to low, to high to low. Your light would have been doing a roller costed of up and down instead of just a gradual up then peak then gradual down. The times were right though. I also removed 2 cycles. The first and the last one as they aren't needed since your last cycle ends at 0% and will stay off until the first cycle starts so it's not needed.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

It is important to up the Channel B at 70%?

I read at 70% À and 40% B is around 60 PAR.

So me without CO2, the best is to Max at 60-65% with your photo période ?

I will buy à par mètre.

Thank for help

Édit:

From à store use it, he said Max À: 75 and B: 55-65 without CO2. He also said the powerfull of the ramp is to be high of 80-90cm from the substrate.

point 1: 14h- 15h30 0%-35% 
point 2: 15h30-17h 35%-50% 
point 3: 17h30h-19h30 50%-60%
point 4: 19h30-20h 70%-60%
point 5: 20h-21h 70%-0%


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah you don't need to run it at full intensity at all. Least not at first and without CO2. You will just have to play with it until you get the results you're looking for and you find that sweet spot. It won't be a plug and play solution where you can set it and forget it. It will take some time and that is something only you can determine what works for you. The examples I posted are just that, examples to give you an idea of how to set it. Times and intensities will vary for what you need and works for you. 

Keep in mind this is mainly used on reefs so the blue isn't really as important. One channels is the white the other channel is the blue.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok thank.

About two vent, how they work ? They suppose to start with the light or when the heat is over à range ?


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Xenaph said:


> About two vent, how they work ? They suppose to start with the light or when the heat is over à range ?


They just work by design that utilizes natural air flow in the room from what I understand.


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

Xenaph said:


> Ok thank.
> 
> About two vent, how they work ? They suppose to start with the light or when the heat is over à range ?


They are controlled by a thermostat. The fixture is designed to disapate heat fairly well and the fans usually only click on when running close to 100%.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi, i reup my thread because i transfer the light on a 15G.

It will be setup on the roof, with injection CO2.

What do you think about this photoperiod

point 1: 14h- 15h 0%-35% 
point 2: 15h-16h30 50%-75% 
point 3: 16h30h-19h 75%-90%
point 4: 19h-20h 100%-90%
point 5: 20h-21h 100%-0%

or

point 1: 14h- 15h 35%-25% 
point 2: 15h-16h30 65%-55% 
point 3: 16h30h-19h 85%-75%
point 4: 19h-20h 100%-90%
point 5: 20h-21h 100%-0%


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

This thread needs pictures...


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Xenaph said:


> point 1: 22h-14h 0%-0%
> point 2: 14h- 15h30 35%-0%
> point 3: 15h30-17h 50%-30%
> point 4: 17h30h-20h 70%-40%
> ...


You must mimic what the Sun does as it transits across the sky. From before dawn through noon to dusk. 
(Vous devez imiter ce que le soleil fait comme il transite à travers le ciel. De l'aube au crépuscule par midi)

Use Google Translate. Type in French and translate to English ( Utilisez Google Translate. Entrez en français et en anglais à traduire )


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

You're going to have nothing but trouble with this light on a 15 gallon tank. Sell it and get yourself a nice t5ho setup.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Why i will have trouble ? The light will be setup at 32"(substrate to light)

I will have same PAR than with my 55G at this moment.

I dont want sell it, im planning to buy another one for my next tank this summer, at this moment i only start à 15G to learn how do à aquascape!

Édit:

What do you think about this photoperiod

point 1: 14h- 15h 0%-35% 
point 2: 15h-16h30 50%-75% 
point 3: 16h30h-18h 100%-90%
point 4: 18h-21h00 70%-60%
point 5: 21h-21h30 35-0% or 35-25%
point 6: 21h30-22h00 0%-0%


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Texans78 ? What about my new setup ?


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

I mailed maxpsect, with the answer i built it this.

point 1: 14h- 15h 0%-35% 
point 2: 15h-16h30 50%-75% 
point 3: 16h30h-18h 100%-90%
point 4: 18h-20h00 100%-90%
point 5: 20h-21h00 70-0% 
point 6: 21h00-22h00 0%-0%

what you think ?

They take 4h to up at 100% channel A et 90% channel B
I have two hours to full light
1h to break down the light to have only 70% to channel A
Close the light at 22h00


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

I reup my threas because i switch my 55G (30"/21"/20") to à plant tank.

So any new users with thèse Razor ?

What about thèse setting, 7 hours photoperiod.

point 1: 15h-16h 0%-35% 
point 2: 16h-17h30 50%-75% 
point 3: 17h30h-19h30 75%-90%
point 4: 19h30-21h 100%-90%
point 5: 21h-22h 100%-0%

Or 8 hours photoperiod

point 1: 15h- 16h 0%-35% 
point 2: 16h-19h30 75-90% or 90%-90%
point 3: 19h30-21h 100%-90%
point 4: 21h-22h 70%-0%
point 5: 22h-23h 0%-0%

It take 4h30 to the sun to grow up at the zénith, i have 1h30 of full power of lamp and 2h to take down.

What do you think ?


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Anyone ?

I still thinking and built this new:

The light open at 4pm

4-5pm 0-30%
5-6.30pm 50-65%
6.30-9.3pm 100-90%
8.3-9.00 pm 95-85%
9.00-10.00pm 60-0%
10.3-11pm 0-0%

Better ?


----------

